# Transition Spur vs New Santa Cruz Blur TR for Long Island



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

Between these two bikes. Currently on an 18' carbon fuse with a 35mm sid set to 120 and roval plus wheels. Looking to replace it with a similar full sus bike without losing pedal efficiency/speed. More of a playful riding style than all out pedalhead but still compete in xc races. Secondary bike is a ripmoAF. Only reason I'm looking to move on from the fuse is it is way too stiff for long endurance days in the saddle.

Any opinions/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Can you access either bike purchase wise? Here in CA, pretty much impossible to get any of the two you listed, may be situation is better at east coast?


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

Loll said:


> Can you access either bike purchase wise? Here in CA, pretty much impossible to get any of the two you listed, may be situation is better at east coast?


I have access to a waiting list for both for a Jan/Feb ETA. I'm not in a rush


----------



## etuck (Feb 9, 2007)

I had the last generation of Santa Cruz Blur and put a 120 on it (with 100m rear) so not a Blur TR but pretty close. I thought it was much much racier feeling than the Spur but the Spur definitely descends better. I have a fully pimped out Spur now and its a great all around bike but I wouldn't want to race it. It feels much more sluggish going up than the Blur and rips much harder going down.

The Spur does not pedal like a hardtail IMO. No full squish bikes do, really but something like an Epic or the new Blur are going to be closer.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

etuck said:


> I had the last generation of Santa Cruz Blur and put a 120 on it (with 100m rear) so not a Blur TR but pretty close. I thought it was much much racier feeling than the Spur but the Spur definitely descends better. I have a fully pimped out Spur now and its a great all around bike but I wouldn't want to race it. It feels much more sluggish going up than the Blur and rips much harder going down.
> 
> The Spur does not pedal like a hardtail IMO. No full squish bikes do, really but something like an Epic or the new Blur are going to be closer.


What sort of trails do you normally ride that the spur feels most at home on?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

etuck said:


> The Spur does not pedal like a hardtail IMO. No full squish bikes do,


Spot Mayhem pedals like a hardtail.


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

kbecker said:


> What sort of trails do you normally ride that the spur feels most at home on?


I have a Spur and a 2020 Enduro. I can ride my Spur down big mtn black diamond trails no problem, and double black a little more carefully. I wouldn't say it's lightning fast uphill, but it does make those big climbing days more enjoyable. I notice it carries more speed than an enduro bike on rolling trails and you feel a little fresher at the top following an hour of climbing.

For me, I wanted a trail bike that could do 30 miles and 4K of climbing in Tahoe, Utah, or Colorado style riding but keep the dh fun factor when the trail gets steep and rough. It hits that nail on the head.


----------

